# Dukes of Hazzard



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I read a article written by the origional crazy cooter. The toe truck driver. He said to avoid the movie at all costs unless the producer cleans it up. He was so upset that the origional show was a family show and the movie was trash.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> I read a article written by the origional crazy cooter. The *toe* truck driver. He said to avoid the movie at all costs unless the producer cleans it up. He was so upset that the origional show was a family show and the movie was trash.



lol fish_doc was that on purpose?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha yeah lydia i think so!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol ok i wasnt sure


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, I was around when this Dukes Of Hazzard started, I forget how old I was, but is was a thing we watched,,I watched it for the car, I'm a gear head by blood, and I like them B Body Mopars......Nice show, good people, no foul language, no killing, was a great show for the times.
Unlike the New Starkey and Hutch movie that was well put together, and aother, For the car show.
If this new Dukes movie is as nasty as they say, It will just go on my banned Tape it list, Although I like Johnny Knoxville and the other dude, No reason to hack n trash up and old classic like that.
And the Wanna be "won;t say the P word here" Star Burt Rennalds as Boss, what a hoot.......


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Toe truck driving. Its how I drive anything. Full heal to toe on the floor. Full gas or full brake.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I saw something with Cooter, and I think he was all upset with Jessica Simpson running around half naked, which I don't think is bad, and is not to far from the original Daisy Duke. I think the real travesty is all the Chargers that ended up in the scrap heap.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Toe truck driving. Its how I drive anything. Full heal to toe on the floor. Full gas or full brake.


lol thats funny


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Cooter has had a pretty varied carrer. Actor, Congressman, and talkshow interviewee.
After the "Dukes," Jones was elected to the United States Congress from the Fourth District of Georgia and served two terms before redistricting took his seat. Although he then returned to his entertainment career, Jones keeps up with his political interests by appearing as a regular "pundit" on shows such as "Crossfire" and "Hardball." He is also a writer, contributing opinion pieces and columns to newspapers and magazines including The Washington Post, USA Today, and The Weekly Standard.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I actually cant wait to see the movie, it looks funny. Then again I never watched the original show.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

CMT - Is currently running the series at night.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Although right now they are in the latter shows where BO and Luke were gone..


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

You do know there were 250 of them chargers for the TV show right? I forget how many cop cars they had, they sure kept the body shop guys busy back then to......

That is why you see so many dang Mopars in the Movies and Tv shows,,,,,interchangeable parts and all.....

if people wanna really make a stick about anything, How about AMC burning this damn edited real of Smokey and the Bandit and run the uncut real for once.....aint like the sensers are going to say anything about it these days with the kind of trash talk
soaps gets by with.....let alone Comedy central running TOTALLY uncut stuff after midnight....


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I forget what I was watching but I had to laugh when someone flipped someone else off and there was a real obvious blurr in the middle of the screen. It would have been less obvious if they edited the finger to make it look like he was shaking his fist.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

*lol*....if they were concerned about interchangeable parts, they would be using Chevys.


----------

